# Logitech Driving Force GT tauschen gegen T300RS?



## BartholomO (16. August 2015)

Hey Leute, da ich nun seit ca. etwas über einem Jahr ein Logitech Driving Force GT besitze und mit ihm jegliche Rennspiele, Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, Dirt Rally und viele mehr spiele, und mir das ganze mit dem Lenkrad riesig Spaß macht dachte ich mir ich mach mal einen größeren Schritt nach vorne. Nun dachte ich mir eventuell das T500RS, allerdings ist das mir deutlich zu teuer mit ca. 400€. 

Nun bin ich auf das T300RS gestoßen welches ich für knapp unter 300€ bekommen könnte. Die Frage ist, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu meinem DFGT? Also an Rennspielen hab ich auf jeden Fall richtig viel Spaß, an dem würde es nicht liegen, allerdings wird es wirklich den erhofften Mehrwert bieten?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## IJOJOI (16. August 2015)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da ich nun seit ca. etwas über einem Jahr ein Logitech Driving Force GT besitze und mit ihm jegliche Rennspiele, Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, Dirt Rally und viele mehr spiele, und mir das ganze mit dem Lenkrad riesig Spaß macht dachte ich mir ich mach mal einen größeren Schritt nach vorne. Nun dachte ich mir eventuell das T500RS, allerdings ist das mir deutlich zu teuer mit ca. 400€.
> 
> Nun bin ich auf das T300RS gestoßen welches ich für knapp unter 300€ bekommen könnte. Die Frage ist, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu meinem DFGT? Also an Rennspielen hab ich auf jeden Fall richtig viel Spaß, an dem würde es nicht liegen, allerdings wird es wirklich den erhofften Mehrwert bieten?
> 
> ...


Definitiv! 
Das T300 ist in allen Belangen besser!
Dann noch gebrauchte Pedale dazu, später ein Shifter und du bist top ausgerüstet


----------



## BartholomO (16. August 2015)

Ok danke dann werde ich es mal bestellen, bin gespannt. Am Anfang werde ich aber mal die Standard Pedale behalten und ausprobieren, bin ja in den Belangen vom DFGT nichts besseres gewöhnt, von dem her ist es denk ich sowieso eine Steigerung.


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2015)

Jo gute Wahl.


----------



## BartholomO (18. August 2015)

Ok, also das Lenkrad ist angekommen, nun habe ich auch schon meine ersten Runden mal gedreht in Assetto Corsa und Project Cars, fühlt sich schon deutlich anders an, da man davor das Gefühl hatte das das Lenkrad so Raster hatte und diese Raster sind nun nicht mehr da. 

Nun aber meine Frage, im Treiber für Thrustmaster in den Forces Einstellungen, was bedeuten solche Dinge wie Dämpfung oder Federung? Habe bisher immer nur im Internet nach Leuten geschaut was die eingestellt hatten und des mit dem DFGT nach gemacht einfach, aber wusste nie wirklich welche Einstellung was verändert. Bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Standard Einstellungen die für nahezu jedes Game verwendet werden können?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (19. August 2015)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Nun aber meine Frage, im Treiber für Thrustmaster in den Forces Einstellungen, was bedeuten solche Dinge wie Dämpfung oder Federung?


Ich habe zwar selber kein Thrustmaster-Lenkrad, sondern das Fanatec CSW v2, aber vielleicht kann ich trotzdem etwas zur Erklärung beitragen.

Der Wert für "Dämpfung" erzeugt eine konstante Kraft (je nach gewählter Einstellung), die einem das Gefühl gibt, dass das Lenkrad mehr Gewicht hat. Das Lenkrad läßt sich nicht mehr so leicht drehen, sondern hat etwas Widerstand. Ich persönlich würde nur etwas Dämpfung dazugeben, wenn sich das Lenkrad trotz normaler FFB-Stärke in der Sim etwas zu leichtgängig anfühlt. Generell verzichte ich aber auf sowas und fahre mit Null Dämpfung.

"Federung" ist eine künstliche Zentrierfeder, die das Lenkrrad immer in die Mittelstellung dreht. Je nach Stärke dieser Einstellung geschieht das Zentrieren langsamer oder schneller bzw. leichter oder stärker. Hier würde ich grundsätzlich Null einstellen, d.h. die Federung ausschalten. Grund ist, dass das Zentrieren der Lenkung zu 100% von der Fahrphysik kommen sollte und nicht durch einen künstlichen Effekt. Stell dir einfach vor, dein Auto steht auf der Stelle und du lenkst ein. Wenn du das Lenkrad losläßt, dann sollten der Lenkwinkel beibehalten werden durch die erzeugte Reibung der Reifen mit dem Asphalt. So wie es eben auch im echten Auto ist. Hast du allerdings die Federung im Treiber hochgeschraubt, würde sich die Lenkung wieder automatisch in die Mittelstellung drehen, was natürlich unrealistisch ist.
Einen Wert bei Federung einzustellen, macht nur Sinn, wenn bei bestimmten Arcade-Racern die Physik so schlecht ist, dass sich das Lenkrad beim Fahren nicht vernünftig zentriert. Hier kann man dann mit der Federung im Treiber etwas nachhelfen.


----------



## BartholomO (19. August 2015)

Super Erklärung danke dafür, auf jeden Fall super Verständlich so. Und was kann ich durch die beiden Regler Konstant und Periodisch einstellen?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (19. August 2015)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Und was kann ich durch die beiden Regler Konstant und Periodisch einstellen?


Da kann ich dir leider nicht mehr weiterhelfen, da es diese Einstellungen nur bei Thrustmaster gibt. Da bin ich dann doch überfragt.


----------

